# Regulations for e-scooters



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

I want to buy an e-scooter and I want to drive it including the roads(not highways).
Are there any regulations that I need to follow?
For example:
Having a helmet
Not using alcohol/drugs...


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Do the obvious.

Email a seller and ask them. One here sells them. I am sure they would know what the laws are on the products they sell..









Scooters | Stephanis


Buy your Electric Scooters at STEPHANIS. Amazing Prices. Free Home Delivery! Wide range of top brands.




www.stephanis.com.cy


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Alternatively there's a Facebook group at Scooters Electric Cyprus - Αρχική σελίδα | Facebook . Members there should be able to advise.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aj2703 said:


> Do the obvious.
> 
> Email a seller and ask them. One here sells them. I am sure they would know what the laws are on the products they sell..
> 
> ...


I would never trust the word of the sellers. Of course they will say it is ok because they want to sell their products.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I would never trust the word of the sellers. Of course they will say it is ok because they want to sell their products.



I don't think a seller would say you don't need to be wearing a crash helmet if it's the law.

1.They would be prosecuted should anything happen.
2. It's a chance to make another sale.

Most reputable businesses will happily give you advice on what isn't and is needed.

If you went a purchased a car from a dealership are you saying you'd ignore what they say with regards to the law and how you use the vehicle?.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Torto said:


> I want to buy an e-scooter and I want to drive it including the roads(not highways).
> Are there any regulations that I need to follow?
> *Not using alcohol/drugs...*


That's funny.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aj2703 said:


> I don't think a seller would say you don't need to be wearing a crash helmet if it's the law.
> 
> 1.They would be prosecuted should anything happen.
> 2. It's a chance to make another sale.
> ...


I have known it happen. Not with cars of course but with scooters.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Torto said:


> I want to buy an e-scooter and I want to drive it including the roads(not highways).
> Are there any regulations that I need to follow?
> For example:
> Having a helmet
> Not using alcohol/drugs...


Hi
I remember reading an article on Cyprus mail a couple of years ago about a lady that was killed by a motorist when she tried to cross a road while riding her e scooter. A question was asked of the government their opinion on e scooters and the regulations, the answer was that there was no regulations specifically for e scooters and that they will consider this matter in due course re regulations. Guess what no meeting no decision and regarding crash helmet , this is not even mandatory for motor cyclist (the word is encouraged to wear).
Take a look what the tourist do when they hire an e scooter, saw some teenagers shooting along the road and pavement finikoudes beach Larnaca the other day, pretty fast wearing very little, police car went passed oblivious, this is Cyprus.


----------

